
Eric Schmidt: I Used to Run Google. Silicon Valley Could Lose to China - headalgorithm
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/27/opinion/eric-schmidt-ai-china.html
======
redis_mlc
Yes, it would be something if the US govt. had policies, long-forgotten since
WW2. Good luck to Dr. Schmidt.

------
npv789
it already lose. visit shenzen

